# planting and growing anubias



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got a bunch of anubias to add to my tank. Some will be going on driftwood and rocks, some in substrate. I know when I plant it, I need to keep the rhizome out of the substrate.

However, one of the plants I got is rather large proportionally to my tank (which is fine!) The problem is, it is going to be extremely difficult to plant because of its extensive root system. I know I can trim the roots, and that will actually stimulate further root growth. The question is, how far can/should I trim them? If I trim roots, should I also trim some of the leaves?

Other question...
I already have one anubias planted in my tank. It is a petite nana variety, and probably only measures 1 inch from rhizome to top of highest leaf, however it has probably 10 or 12 little leaves arranged in a nice tight rosette. The new anubias are nana and barteri, and much taller, with leaves that are on long stems. Is there a way to encourage these anubias to grow like the petite, shorter and bushier? Or will they always be taller and leggier because the different shape just a function of their different species?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

anubias grow better on driftwood...and ive never seen someone grow a bushy anubias...that would be cool ...mine are anubias nanas...they dont grow fast though...and are very hardy


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

adrianng1996 said:


> anubias grow better on driftwood...and ive never seen someone grow a bushy anubias...that would be cool ...mine are anubias nanas...they dont grow fast though...and are very hardy


Regular pruning with cause bushing.... I routinely HACK the HECK out of my Anubias

This is in my 25









This is in my 90. I started it in gravel by wedging it in between some rocks it then rooted in the substrate.









As for root trimming...I have removed all the roots from time to time for various reasons. It justs a while to regrow them.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Ed- wow! Those anubias plants are amazing!

Is that several plants planted close together, or is that all one gigantic bush?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

When you "HACK the HECK" out of your anubias what exactly do you do??? i'm curious because i'm not certain how to trim my anubias...do you cut off only the leaves??? or do you cut off closer to the rhizome?




EdTheEdge said:


> Regular pruning with cause bushing.... I routinely HACK the HECK out of my Anubias
> 
> This is in my 25
> 
> ...


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

naturelady said:


> Ed- wow! Those anubias plants are amazing!
> 
> Is that several plants planted close together, or is that all one gigantic bush?


Thanks NatureLady! In my 90 it started as one rhizome, in my 25 two or three I can't remember. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> When you "HACK the HECK" out of your anubias what exactly do you do??? i'm curious because i'm not certain how to trim my anubias...do you cut off only the leaves??? or do you cut off closer to the rhizome?


I basically shape them like a hedge. I just take a pair of scisssors and cut away regardless of rhizome or leaves. You could take more care and do it neatly. I just hack away. It does look raggity for a while but bounces back better than before. I think it really enjoys a good prune.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Ed, you've definitely inspired me. I would love for my anubias to look like yours. However, all of the plants have only a few leaves... so I am scared to cut them off. :icon_neut Maybe after they grow a little!


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

anubias are slow growers! its fine to cut them up all you want they will keep growing, it may take a few months to see growth but they will come back great after trimming.

i cut the roots on the larger anubias plants all the time when they get huge and they dont die off


----------

